# Non-itchy hotspot?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is there any way you can take a picture of them and post them here? It could be the start of a staph infection or ring worm. Both which will need antibiotics and probably some shampoo. You can get some microtek shampoo at a place like tractor supply store. Dilute it and wash him with it. Keep it on him for a couple of minutes and then wash off. It is good for several types of skin issues.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I had taken a few pictures the other day of the mouth lump. It's a lot smaller now, and has seemed to almost disappear. That one I'm thinking it's more of an insect sting.

Here's the photo of that one though:










I checked for the one on his tummy tonight, and it seems to be gone apart from a little flakes still left, but it seems to have came and went. The one on his leg seems to have shed it's "top" but a bit of hair came off, with a bit of the sore near the roots, so I wrapped it to take to the vet to go biopised if needed. It's a bit hard to take a picture of, there's hair in the way and he won't stay still long enough. 

ETA: We had a success and I took a photo of the one behind his elbow. Someone also suggested to me that it could be eczema. I've only ever seen that once and years ago when a child, so I'm not sure. I just know that it isn't ringworm and he doesn't even seem to feel it there. I can touch it like a normal touch and he doesn't even acknowledge it differently. Isn't eczema supposed to itch?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Does he have it on both elbows or just the one? I think it is a good idea to have the vet look at it.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Just the one. I checked in case. I re-found the one on his tummy last night too, and managed to take a picture. While doing so, I accidently brushed up against a part and it started forming a tiny bead of blood. Very, very small, like a pin-prick, but still very concerning. I made an appointment with the vet next week and she said to bathe them in lightly salted water until then to see if infection disappears. Also, I caught him biting at the sore on his elbow last night. So it's certainly irritating him at times.

But here's the one on his tummy:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I use a medicated shampoo on my older golden because he has terrible skin problems otherwise. I use Duoxo which I have to get from my vet. Micro-tek has frequently been recommended and I plan on getting some when I run out of my current supply of Duoxo (it is expensive).

I think it is a really good idea to have this checked out, but you could try a medicated shampoo until then.

I hope it clears up quickly.


----------

